# Problem teaching my puppy to shake hands



## sun11ny14 (Sep 20, 2009)

*I read quite a few books on training & have owned dogs before. I use to have a big dog and teaching her how to shake was very easy. The problem I am having with my Havanese is, she's very hyper and jumpy all the time. When I try to take her paw to shake, click and treat her, she runs away. Sometimes I try to grab her paw before she runs but she ends up doing a little squeal. I have tried it with closed fist with the treat inside but she playfully runs to my fist and nips at it then runs away. I am having a bit of a trouble with this training. Could you guys give me some suggestion on what I should do? Any help would be greatly appreciated. *


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

It just sounds to me like the pup is either too young to focus or in waay too playful a mood to learn this trick just yet! Is she still very young? I know my boys calmed down a little after they were a year old. Try taking her for a walk first to tire her out a bit! Maybe after she gets enough exercise she will be calmer for you and you can work with her then. Good luck! If not, maybe try teaching something different?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

If you already have her conditioned to the clicker , here is a great method...
The easy way to teach shake, if your dog cooperates, is to hold a smelly treat in your closed fist and put it in front of your dog, about shoulder height. Let her sniff it. Chances are that she’ll try to lick your hand, nudge it, or paw at it. As soon as her paw hits your hand, CLICK and then open your palm for the reward. Try several more times. Your dog will soon be offering her paw to you first thing to get the treat. When she gets to this point, start giving the vocal command “Shake.” Remember to always click BEFORE opening your palm, at the exact moment her paw hits your hand. When she’s ready, hold the treat in your other hand, and give your open palm to your dog. This will be your hand signal for shake. Ask her to shake, click if she paws your hand, then give her the treat. She may be confused for a while, so backpedal if you have to until she is ready to paw your open palm. Once she’s pawing at your hand, try to clean up your act by increasing the time she has to leave her paw in your hand, then clicking and treating. You should be able to get her to leave her paw there until you release it.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

How to do it.

With your dog sitting, say the word 'Hand' (or 'Shake', or whatever you want to call this trick) 
and start touching your dog's left paw. As soon as he raises it and puts it in your hand, cheer him and - once in a while - give him a treat.

*Tips & Tricks*
After a while, start saying 'Hand' without touching your dog's paw, and cheer him a lot when he raises his "hand". Oh, and don't forget to shake it!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am currently also trying to train Dexter to shake. Dexter is also very hyper and excited because he knows you have that yummy treat. 

He does lift his paw, but I think it will take awhile for Dexter to really calm down to do a paw shake. I think, I am going to try and try him out first and then do the paw shake.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I say do the paw shake when your puppy is hyper actually. Just try and cue natural behaviors, that is the easiest way to teach. Even if it isn't perfect and they aren't sitting yet. Once they understand what you want, you can tweak it (other paw, while sitting, etc)

Here is Dash at 5 months and he still high fives everyone.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Amanda,
That was pretty cool to watch. 
I didn't see you treat Dash, so I assume he's doing it for praise??

I love Dasher's temperament!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Also, one thing I found very helpful with anxious little pups was to treat them to "wait" first. put a treat down on the floor and say "wait" If they move. cover it with your hand... soon they will sit back. when they do say 'OK." once they know wait-- it is a good way to settle them down before moving on to other training.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Nan- Thanks, he really is a special dog and really does fine with just praise. He has always been very connected with me naturally (I think that video was from his second week at my house!) When I really feel my dogs have a concept down, I don't treat them for that either. Treats are reserved for special times and learning new behaviors- last night we played with a dumbbell teaching Dash to hold it and he got cookies for it. 

Another thing with Dash, treats are too much for him to concentrate on the behavior and I usually don't have them out. I try to have food in my mouth or pocket but never in my hand as he concentrates on the treat and loses his brain. He will start offering every behavior he knows rather than waiting for me to ask for something. Where as when working with Belle, I show her the treat as she can be quite stubborn if she thinks I have nothing and quits. Just completely different temperaments!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I think I am going to change my command to "Gimme Five," Dexter can do this. He also does a great "Wait."


----------

